# Stupid Hobbit



## MatthewLover (May 12, 2003)

Why didn't Bilbo just stay home?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 12, 2003)

Bilbo was caught up in the adventure against his own will, so to speak. But he learned a lot, and everything turned out well, didn't it? He found the One Ring and that was a crucial moment for the history of Middle Earth - if he hadn't there would be no Lord of the Rings.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (May 12, 2003)

Also he was kind of forced to go on the adventure. The dwarves just arrived at his house. Also when he woke up the next morning he was forced to leave by Gandalf. So he didn't have much say if he wanted to go or not.


----------



## Theoden_king (May 13, 2003)

He was far too polite to just say go away. Things worked out well for him, he made new friends, found some riches and found a ring which turned him invisible, from his perspective at the end of the hobbit, he had things pretty good.


----------



## FrankSinatra (May 13, 2003)

*Well*

Do you think Gandalf had a touch of the ta'veren?

 

Inside, he really longed for adventure, it just took something quite special and fast to bring it out.

Which of us would enjoy parachuting?

A minority one would imagine.

But how many of us would jump out of a plane if we were pushed and paid enough.


----------



## Sarah (May 13, 2003)

There was also a bit in him that wanted to go.


----------



## Gandalf White (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sarah _
> *There was also a bit in him that wanted to go. *


 Yes, the Tookish side that Gandalf knew was there finally got a hold of him. 

Besides, wouldn't it be rather boring if Bilbo didn't go?


----------



## Lady Aragorn (May 15, 2003)

B/C if Bilbo would ahve stayed home, we'd be out of a few dozen book, now wouldn't we?


----------



## FrankSinatra (May 16, 2003)

Tolkien wouldnt have written a book about a hobbit who decided to stay home, now would he?


----------



## Celebthôl (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *if he hadn't there would be no Lord of the Rings. *



Teehee, are we wrong here  there would still be an almighty Lord of the Rings and odds are he would have won...only the book wouldnt have existed


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 16, 2003)

Because Tolkien intended for Bilbo to go and save the Lonely Mountain. But story-wise, he went because Gandalf had been there before and found that Bilbo was quite the adventerous little stealthy hobbit!


----------



## Legolam (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Well*



> _Originally posted by FrankSinatra _
> Do you think Gandalf had a touch of the ta'veren?


I've often wondered if the hobbits had some of this too! Certainly Gandalf did...


----------



## Holly (Jun 3, 2003)

BILBO'S ADVENTURE 

He had actually been longing to go on an adventure for a long 
time but on his adventure he was always wanting to be back in his Hobbit hole,your question was why didn't Bilbo stay at home in the first place? but why would Tolkien write a book about a Hobbit that did not do anything?


----------



## Belegia (Jun 6, 2003)

Why didn't he stay home? What kind of question is that? Wouldn't you have gone if you had a wizard who wanted you to go?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 7, 2003)

You know I've noticed that 'newbies' who post threads like this never come back to see what people have said! Or at least they don't say anything..


----------



## Galadhriel (Jun 8, 2003)

Gandalf knew Bilbo from when he was young, and he knew what qualities Bilbo had, and that he was perfect for the job. Bilbo was reluctant at first, but he went all the same, and did the job. Of course he found the ring to, which is a good thing otherwise there would be no LotR.
I agree writing about a Hobbit that stayed home would be a bit ridiculous, as there would be no story.


----------



## MatthewLover (Jun 11, 2003)

*Maybe*

Maybe I was busy posting other things?!?!?!


----------



## AirforceBrat (Jun 20, 2003)

*DUH*

Bilbo wanted to be home in his own bed and wram hobbit hole thwe entire time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!why wiould someone want to write a book about a hobbit whowants to go home every minute he was on an adventure?
the book would have been fine wqithout him!!!!*!~
i liked the little dwarfs better anyways!!
SO THERE
BYE-BYE NOW!
P.S.
the hobbit was written after the other books so it wouldn't have mattered what happened in it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beorn (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: DUH*



> _Originally posted by AirforceBrat _
> *Bilbo wanted to be home in his own bed and wram hobbit hole thwe entire time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!why wiould someone want to write a book about a hobbit whowants to go home every minute he was on an adventure?
> the book would have been fine wqithout him!!!!*!~
> i liked the little dwarfs better anyways!!
> ...



Actually, a pre-working Silmarillion was written first. Then, (I believe when testing out a pen), Tolkien wrote, "In a hole in the ground there lived a hobbit." After many letters came in, Tolkien decided to do a sequel, The Lord of the Rings. It ended up being Tolkien's masterwork.


----------



## Galadhriel (Jun 21, 2003)

I agree with you Beorn the publishers started asking Tolkien to write a sequal to The Hobbit.
AirforceBrat if you ever get to read Unfinished Tales and the 'Quest for Erebor' you will find out the signifigance of why Bilbo's quest was important and why Gandalf chose him.


----------



## AirforceBrat (Jun 21, 2003)

who cares when every book was written? my god what do you do study for a PhD in Tolkienology? geez why do you people get all hot and bothored when someone points out something that you didn't notice first. and yes, i am a "newbie" who argues with what everyone else thinks. 
no i have no intention of ever reding the Unfinished Tales. i like LOTR but am not so obbssed that i have to read entire histories on middle earth
thank u 4 listening- 
AirforceBrat


[color=sky blue]editted[/color]
P.S.S.
GO BUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[color=sky blue]*Stop insulting!*

- ithryn [/color]


----------

